# Benutzerkonto auf Win XP Löschen



## timtim123 (23. Juli 2010)

Moin Leute,
ich ha mal ne Frage und zwar ;hab ich ein Problem .
Ich habe auf meinem neuen Xp im Benutzerkonto "Administrator" ein paar Programme installiert .
Darauf hin wollte ich mir eine eigen Benutzer erstellen .Dieses getan .War ja auch nicht schwer =D. Naja ich schalte mein Pc aus weil es schon etwas Später war und wollte am nächsten Tag weiter machen mit dem einrichten ...
am Tag darauf schalte ich den Pc an und sehe das Administrator Konto nicht mehr und melde mich bei meinem eigenen Konto an .doch dann sehe ich dass die  installierten Sachen nicht mehr drauf sind .
Ich hab vieles probiert um zum Administrator Konto zu Kommen aber nix Hat funktioniert .
(z.B. "F8" beim hochfahren )
Ich in ratlos was ich tun soll könnt ihr mir helfen ,denn ein paar von den installierten Programmen brauche ich auch umbedingt für meine Arbeit .
MFG Tim


----------



## chrismah (20. September 2010)

Hallo tim,

Ich bin leider nur selten im Forum und da deine Frage schon ein Weilchen her ist, weiss ich nicht, ob dein Problem noch aktuell ist, oder du schon eine andere Lösung finden musstest (Neuinstallation), aber trotzdem vielleicht ein paar Erklärungen von mir.
Das Administratorkonto wird von WinXP nur angeboten, wenn kein anderes Benutzerkonto vorhanden ist, da ja irgendwie eine Anmeldung am System möglich sein muss. Sobald aber ein neues Konto erstellt wird, wird dieses zum Standard erhoben und der Admin wird im Hintergrund versteckt. Aus Sicherheitsgründen gibt es auch keinen Grund mit dem Administrator-Konto zu arbeiten, und man sollte sich auch zwingend ein separates Konto anlegen, wenn man Windows neu installiert hat.
Die einzige, und aus Windows-Sicht unkritische Möglichkeit, sich trotzdem damit anzumelden, ist über den 'Abgesicherten Modus', wo weder Netzwerk-, noch Internetverbindung bestehen kann, den du über die F8-Taste beim Starten von Windows erreichen kannst. Dort wird, je nach Einstellung des Anmeldeschirms, entweder das Administrator-Konto zur Auswahl angeboten, oder man kann das Login von Hand eingeben.
mfg Chris


----------



## PsykoBull (23. März 2014)

wenn du administrator rechte besitzt und einen anderen account der auch administrator rechte hat dann gehe so vor:
gehe auf start>ausfürhen>cmd und gib da ein: controls userpassword2 dann auf enter drücken

dann sollte ein fenster erscheinen mit paar benutzerkonten
wähle ein benutzer aus und drücke auf entfernen

nun ist es weg

das geht auch wenn der account keine adminrechte besitzt!

wenn du keine admin rechte besitzt dann gehe so vor:
erstelle ein benutzer konto der adminrechte hat und gib dein hauptbenutzer rechte indem du auf:
Start>Systemsteuerung>Benutzerkonten>auf dein hauptbenutzer>Kontotyp Ändern> dann auf Computer-Admministrator klicken und auf Kontotyp ändern

und das gleiche auf dein hauptbenutzer machen


----------

